# Is bottom fishing any good at night?



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

The plan is to head out really early in the morning, but it's effing hot. Boat is gassed up and hooked up and everything is ready to load. Being that I sleep very little the night before an outing, I'm contemplating getting up around midnight to start my fishing day. Would it be worth it?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Snapper actually bite better at night.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

great


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you know where any black snapper are they do better at night too.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no idea where black snapper are, but I can't say I would complain if someone PMed me a spot or two. I have a list of over 200 numbers, but I don't know what's on most of them.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Trophyhusband said:


> I have no idea where black snapper are, but I can't say I would complain if someone PMed me a spot or two. I have a list of over 200 numbers, but I don't know what's on most of them.


You might be under-exaggerating, but I know I have twice that many in the area reachable from Pensacola pass and probably more thanks to a very generous friend. I'm still trying to learn how to fish them. 

I think that by the time I figure out how to fish them well, I'll have only have a 10th of them on my list.

I'd love to learn how to target the mangroves/blacks. Mingos are my current "want to learn how to target them better species." I got a good lesson on that recently and I'm read to put it into practice.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I would like to target mingos too, they are very yummy. 

i try to check out 1 or 2 new spots if I can every time I'm out. There have been a number of times I haven't been able to see anything on the fish finder though.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Night fishing can be very enjoyable if you and the boat are well equipped. It beats the heck out of roasting from the daytime Sun and heat during the summer months. 
You need good lighting on the boat. Cockpit lighting easy on the eyes is important, as well as a real good spotlight while underway. 
If you are on a small boat, like most of us without a radar and alarm, make sure someone is awake at all times. You will be surprised at how many boats, big boats are out there at night running on auto pilot. You're little white anchor light will not save you. So have a lookout and be prepared to pull anchor. Flares are a good thing. 
Night fishing can be a great experience, and we use to fish at night years ago, because the Triggers, then a pest at the time will not bite at night, while targeting Snapper.
Damn, times have changed.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sho- nuff aimed it up. I LOVE fishing at night. He's right about the night traffic also. Make sure someone is always awake for boats and boat trouble.

Triggers do cut off a out 15 minutes before the sun touches the water.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

And MOST of the time, the afternoon thunderstorms are gone, and it is dead calm seas with a nice breeze. Again, most of the time!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll be out the pass in the next hour, then heading west. I'll be on 68 if you need black snapper numbers. Plenty on the shallower public stuff just not sure of size.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

like everyone said, get a good cockpit light and spot light and fishing at night can be the best way to go.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Im at the boat launch right now. Miss behavin on 68


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll see if I can get ahold of you, I'm heading to my dock to load up and catch bait now.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I have trouble sleeping with fish on the brain too


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Having a nav light issue. If i can fix it I'm going to try to catch some croaker under cinco bayou before heading across.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I left out from the brooks bridge about 530, Seas stayed nice. I figured you were well gone by then. How'd you do?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I used to love staying out at night when I had my 42' Sportfish. With the lights on there are plenty of squid and flying fish around the boat ready to caught with a dip net.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

bigrick said:


> I left out from the brooks bridge about 530, Seas stayed nice. I figured you were well gone by then. How'd you do?


Ok I guess, had better days. I'll post a report. I tried hailing you a few times.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

ya, we got a decent hall of triggers but other than that all the usual suspect. I had no probelm finding the snapper, even caught a couple trolling.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't see a single snapper today. That's was weird.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> I didn't see a single snapper today. That's was weird.


 
Are you sure you went fishing? We have tried our best to avoid them and use only jigs and still slay them big time, and some monsters at that.


----------

